# First jab outside Spain; second jab in Spain



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Has anyone successfully done this? And acquired a vaccine certificate as a result? 

My boyfriend had his first jab in the UK and ideally, we'd like him to have the second in Spain (the alternative is travelling back to the UK only having had one jab, to have his second there - not ideal due to limited protection from one jab). However I'm worried about communicating this to our centro salud (my Spanish is good enough to explain his situation, but after that I'd be lost), and I'm also worried about the ease at which he will get a vaccine certificate.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Amy123123 said:


> Has anyone successfully done this? And acquired a vaccine certificate as a result?
> 
> My boyfriend had his first jab in the UK and ideally, we'd like him to have the second in Spain (the alternative is travelling back to the UK only having had one jab, to have his second there - not ideal due to limited protection from one jab). However I'm worried about communicating this to our centro salud (my Spanish is good enough to explain his situation, but after that I'd be lost), and I'm also worried about the ease at which he will get a vaccine certificate.


If you are worried about communication with the Salud then hire a translator for one hour and for, maybe, €20 you will possibly get a suitable answer!!

Steve


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> If you are worried about communication with the Salud then hire a translator for one hour and for, maybe, €20 you will possibly get a suitable answer!!
> 
> Steve


I've considered that. But it still wouldn't mean I'll know for sure whether he'll get his certificate, so I'm hoping I can find someone that's done this and succeeded.

Nevermind that the insane waits at Saluds at the moment makes hiring someone a little impractical


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Amy123123 said:


> I've considered that. But it still wouldn't mean I'll know for sure whether he'll get his certificate, so I'm hoping I can find someone that's done this and succeeded.
> 
> Nevermind that the insane waits at Saluds at the moment makes hiring someone a little impractical


"Nevermind that the insane waits at Saluds at the moment makes hiring someone a little impractical"

Can't understand that comment!!

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> "Nevermind that the insane waits at Saluds at the moment makes hiring someone a little impractical"
> 
> Can't understand that comment!!
> 
> Steve


I totally understand. They say they will ring you at a certain time and you're lucky if the call comes within the next three hours!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> "Nevermind that the insane waits at Saluds at the moment makes hiring someone a little impractical"
> 
> Can't understand that comment!!
> 
> Steve


Really? To speak to a receptionist at the Salud you have to rock up and wait (at least at mine we do). I waited over an hour recently, and when I was passing the other day there were at least 4 times as many people waiting, so I'm guessing the wait was 4 hours plus.

This makes it tricky to know when or for how long I'd need a translator.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Amy123123 said:


> Really? To speak to a receptionist at the Salud you have to rock up and wait (at least at mine we do). I waited over an hour recently, and when I was passing the other day there were at least 4 times as many people waiting, so I'm guessing the wait was 4 hours plus.
> 
> This makes it tricky to know when or for how long I'd need a translator.


Simple.......make an appointment!!

Steve


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> Simple.......make an appointment!!
> 
> Steve


Please tell me how I do this.

There are no appointments online. They do not answer the phone. Nearly everyone waiting seems to be waiting in order to book an appointment.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like, according to this there will be no problem getting the 2nd jab here but it doesn't mention the documentation.

In Spain, they issue an EU covid passport but states which EU state has given the vaccine. Clearly Brexit may well have scuppered that now as although I've not seen a UK covid passport I assume its a different format, clearly its not an EU document. 

That being said, my document states i have had 2 of 2 jabs. A friend of mine who had covid was told she only needed one jab and and despite getting both appointments, her certificate after the first jab said dose 1 of 1. I haven't spoke to her for a while so not sure if she got 2nd or not. 

The whole thing will need to be checked at the centro salud as others have said and unfortunately the queue is just how it is. Id definitely get a translator and just assume the cost if there is no other way of you fully understanding it. A bit of info here 









Cómo vacunar los casos diferentes


El plan de vacunación va como un tiro, en palabras de la ministra de Sanidad, Carolina Darias. Y es cierto, aunque el objetivo de alcanzar los 15 millones de vacunados




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

xicoalc said:


> Looks like, according to this there will be no problem getting the 2nd jab here but it doesn't mention the documentation.
> 
> In Spain, they issue an EU covid passport but states which EU state has given the vaccine. Clearly Brexit may well have scuppered that now as although I've not seen a UK covid passport I assume its a different format, clearly its not an EU document.
> 
> ...


That's really useful, thank you. And this makes me feel a little more confident:

"For those people who reside in Spain who have received a vaccination dose in another country and who request the vaccination to complete the schedule, an individual assessment will be made of the vaccine received, the date it was administered and the recommended schedule."

Thankfully I'm in a super helpful local Facebook group. Hopefully if I ask nicely someone will offer their very patient translation services!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Amy123123 said:


> That's really useful, thank you. And this makes me feel a little more confident:
> 
> "For those people who reside in Spain who have received a vaccination dose in another country and who request the vaccination to complete the schedule, an individual assessment will be made of the vaccine received, the date it was administered and the recommended schedule."
> 
> Thankfully I'm in a super helpful local Facebook group. Hopefully if I ask nicely someone will offer their very patient translation services!


It also says that if the jab given was not eu approved then they may do both dosis. So in either way, if a certificate is needed they may just offer two jabs or the single dose jensen one perhaps. Also check your local government website. There may wrll be info or even a helpline to call.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

xicoalc said:


> It also says that if the jab given was not eu approved then they may do both dosis. So in either way, if a certificate is needed they may just offer two jabs or the single dose jensen one perhaps. Also check your local government website. There may wrll be info or even a helpline to call.


His first does was pfizer so no worries there. And thank you, I'll have a look.

Edit to add: though he's over 40 so I think the standard for him here would be J&J. I've heard that pfizer and J&J could offer really good immunity... but it's not really been tested and I'm a worrier so...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Amy123123 said:


> His first does was pfizer so no worries there. And thank you, I'll have a look.
> 
> Edit to add: though he's over 40 so I think the standard for him here would be J&J. I've heard that pfizer and J&J could offer really good immunity... but it's not really been tested and I'm a worrier so...


From what i have seen, the astrazenica is only being given to over 60s but under 60s it seems to be random which you get. It seems (only from my own experience with family and friends) that more people seem to be getting pfizer but i know groups of people all similar age who have mostly had that and one or two have moderna or the jj one. So i think its luck of the draw 

I had pfizer and i report no bad effects except for growing an extra testicle and randomly waking up in mercadonna wearing nothing but a pink leotard. All good


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

xicoalc said:


> From what i have seen, the astrazenica is only being given to over 60s but under 60s it seems to be random which you get. It seems (only from my own experience with family and friends) that more people seem to be getting pfizer but i know groups of people all similar age who have mostly had that and one or two have moderna or the jj one. So i think its luck of the draw
> 
> I had pfizer and i report no bad effects except for growing an extra testicle and randomly waking up in mercadonna wearing nothing but a pink leotard. All good


Ha!

And you may well be right. I know there's been some walk in thing here for over 40s, that were J&J only (to get those people caught up and fully vaxxed asap I assume), but it seems like those have stopped.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Amy123123 said:


> Ha!
> 
> And you may well be right. I know there's been some walk in thing here for over 40s, that were J&J only (to get those people caught up and fully vaxxed asap I assume), but it seems like those have stopped.


I think it stopped because they ran out of J&J vaccines..


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

tardigrade said:


> I think it stopped because they ran out of J&J vaccines..


Oh! Well that makes sense! I thought they still had a surplus because everyone seems to want Pfizer.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I got offered the moderna(?) and passed on that until they scheduled the J&J for me; which was always my first choice.
Even though I am 51 they agreed and I was put in the group of 40-49 year olds..


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xicoalc said:


> From what i have seen, the astrazenica is only being given to over 60s but under 60s it seems to be random which you get. It seems (only from my own experience with family and friends) that more people seem to be getting pfizer but i know groups of people all similar age who have mostly had that and one or two have moderna or the jj one. So i think its luck of the draw
> 
> I had pfizer and i report no bad effects except for growing an extra testicle and randomly waking up in mercadonna wearing nothing but a pink leotard. All good


Quote....."From what i have seen, the astrazenica is only being given to over 60s"

I'm well over 60 and was never offered the astrazenica, thank goodness. I had both jabs with Pfizer. Some friends who had AZ jabs were ill for weeks after!!

Steve


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> Quote....."From what i have seen, the astrazenica is only being given to over 60s"
> 
> I'm well over 60 and was never offered the astrazenica, thank goodness. I had both jabs with Pfizer. Some friends who had AZ jabs were ill for weeks after!!
> 
> Steve


Yeah. I didnt mean over 60s only get the astrazenica, just that they dont offer it to younger people anymore
They did though. The priority groups early on... Medical staff, teachers etc and i too have heard many people suffered after. With pfizer i was fine. Just tired, like thr onset of a flu or something for a day or two afyer. But very mild


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Yeah. I didnt mean over 60s only get the astrazenica, just that they dont offer it to younger people anymore
> They did though. The priority groups early on... Medical staff, teachers etc and i too have heard many people suffered after. With pfizer i was fine. Just tired, like thr onset of a flu or something for a day or two afyer. But very mild


In Spain, AstraZeneca, after initially being given to younger front line workers, was then only given to those between the ages of 60 & 69 - or 60 & 65 in some comunidades.


----------



## neil_h (Oct 15, 2020)

I also had the first dose in UK, second dose in Spain. So far, I haven't been able to get the second dose officially registered in Spain, and therefore cannot get the EU vaccine certificate. I have requested this in my local health centre. They took a photocopy of my UK vaccination document, but so far have been unable to update my Spanish vaccination record to reflect the second dose.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

neil_h said:


> I also had the first dose in UK, second dose in Spain. So far, I haven't been able to get the second dose officially registered in Spain, and therefore cannot get the EU vaccine certificate. I have requested this in my local health centre. They took a photocopy of my UK vaccination document, but so far have been unable to update my Spanish vaccination record to reflect the second dose.


Hi Neil, thanks for replying.

Have you got any further with securing the certificate? Did they give you a reason as to why they couldn't update your vaccination record?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I imagine itwould be very difficult for the Spanish system to record a jab in uk and add it to the 2nd jab. Everything would need to translated officially and signed off as any problems arising afterwards would potentially be the responsibility of the state.Unless a large number of people are requesting it I would imagine it is so low priority it wont get done. If I were you I would try and request the NHS certificate as it would probably be easier to do.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I had both my jabs in the UK before i came to live here permanently, i have proof/cert of the jabs on my nhs app. If while on a trip over there, I'm offered a. booster, to save complication, I'll take it.


----------



## neil_h (Oct 15, 2020)

Amy123123 said:


> Hi Neil, thanks for replying.
> 
> Have you got any further with securing the certificate? Did they give you a reason as to why they couldn't update your vaccination record?


Hello,
No I still don't have it registered. I was told they could not register it, but this was back in August, I have not tried since.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

To update, in the end my boyfriend had no problems at all - this definitely wasn't the case: "Everything would need to translated officially and signed off as any problems arising afterwards would potentially be the responsibility of the state".

We just told the health centre his situation, and showed them the NHS vaccination card. They added details of his first jab to the system and gave him an appointment for his second jab. He now has his EU vaccination certificate and he's since travelled to the UK and back with it.

I'm part of a Facebook group for my area and there are a number of people there that have done the same without problems.

I'm not sure why you can't get yours registered Neil.


----------



## neil_h (Oct 15, 2020)

Amy123123 said:


> To update, in the end my boyfriend had no problems at all - this definitely wasn't the case: "Everything would need to translated officially and signed off as any problems arising afterwards would potentially be the responsibility of the state".
> 
> We just told the health centre his situation, and showed them the NHS vaccination card. They added details of his first jab to the system and gave him an appointment for his second jab. He now has his EU vaccination certificate and he's since travelled to the UK and back with it.
> 
> ...


Hi Amy, Thanks for the response. So just to confirm, his EU Covid Vaccine certificate says 2/2 on it, not 1/2?

Mine says 1/2 (as I only had my second dose in Spain and so far my UK dose is not reigstered).

I did go to my health centre and showed them the NHS record of my first vaccination. They also took a photocopy, but nothing was updated. Then the next time we went to ask them about it, they suggested the system could not be updated with foreign vaccinations.
Did the receptionist register it for him, or did you need to book an actual appointment with a doctor to register it?
I don't use facebook, otherwise I would join the group.

Thanks!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

neil_h said:


> Hi Amy, Thanks for the response. So just to confirm, his EU Covid Vaccine certificate says 2/2 on it, not 1/2?
> 
> Mine says 1/2 (as I only had my second dose in Spain and so far my UK dose is not reigstered).
> 
> ...


Yes the certificate has 2/2. His certificate was also chosen for a spot check on his way back into Spain yesterday so it's definitely all fine.

The receptionists did it for him; no need to see a doctor.

The only thing I can think that might be causing problems is the fact that you're trying to backdate adding your first vaccine in... I would definitely go back and try again though. It's more likely that the person you spoke to just didn't know you can add in vaccinations from other countries, or didn't know how.


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

i had my both vaccines in UK. was researching online if i can get it recognized, but could not find the way how. so to get EU certificate i just went to one of mobile vaccination centres in Barcelona, got a Janssen shot and downloaded my eu certificate in an hour after that.


----------

